# كورس gsm & gprs من شركة فودافون العالمية



## عماد الكبير (5 يونيو 2010)

:77:  ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره فان اصدق الكلام كتاب الله تعالى واحسن الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعملنا ومن يهد الله فلا مضل له من يضلل فلا هادى له اما بعد ايها الاخوة والاخوات اطل عليكم اليوم بكورس GSM+GPRS COURSES FROM VODAFONE والكورس عبارة عن ملفين بوربينت ولكن ملفين مهمين وكاملين والكمال لله وحده ولا تستهتر بالملفين انا قرأتهما وهم غاية فى الجمال وان هذا الكورس أخذته من أخى فى الله وصديق العزيز الذئبى ولذلك ارجو الدعوة له بالشفاء ولجميع مرضى المسلمين و وهؤلاء صور للملفين .


















وهذا رابط التحميل وشكرا 

http://rapidshare.com/files/3953467...SES_FROM_VODAFONE_BY_EL_KABEER___THE_WOLF.rar

:77:


----------



## ًwimax (6 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لك، وللذين مروا دون وضع رد ، الرجاء تقدير مجهود الأعضاء ولو بكلمة


----------



## عماد الكبير (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخى xamiw ونحن نفعل الاشياء لارضاء رب البريات وليس لارضاء الناس وشكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة وبارك
الله فيك واصلح للك شأنك.....


----------



## eng.maem (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا
لكن الرابط مش شغال 
ممكن ترفعه علي سيرفر تاني


----------



## عماد الكبير (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخى engmaem على مشاركتك والرابط يعمل جيدا وانا قمت بتجربته أكثر من مرة وشكرا........


----------



## muhammad_khalifeh (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا اخي


----------



## الصيانة الكهربائية (9 يونيو 2010)

تسلم وتعيش يااستاذ


----------



## ادور (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا مع التقدير


----------



## ابوالبراء البغدادي (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## عماد الكبير (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكل من من قول شكرا و من لم يقل شكرا ولكن استفد من الموضوع وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ورزقنى وايكم الفردوس الاعلى . امين


----------



## gamaha (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يابش مهندس


----------



## عماد الكبير (7 يوليو 2010)

gamaha قال:


> مشكور يابش مهندس



الشكرلله يا غالى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## akeed (8 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ابو روز (10 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر و لك كل التقدير


----------



## ابراهيم الشيمى (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## shatobr (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله جهودك


----------



## عماد الكبير (12 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر ليكم وبارك الله فيكم وادعو الله ان تكونوا استفدتم شيئا من هذا الكورس وشكرا.


----------



## the voice (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المادة العلمية القيمة


----------



## ابو ورد (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم ..........والله يجزاك الخير.....................


----------



## عايد البدري (19 يوليو 2010)

الاخ عماد ممكن تغير رابط التحميل الى موقع تحميل اخر غير الرابيدشير لان الرابط ما يشتغل عندي 
وشكرا لمجهودك الطيب


----------



## Mshatshat (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الملفات و جاري التحميل


----------



## عبدالرحيم صديق (21 يوليو 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## عماد الكبير (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم ورابط الرابيداشير شغال كويس وهذا رابط سريع من ميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?nbvaty5hf330qlm


عايد البدري قال:


> الاخ عماد ممكن تغير رابط التحميل الى موقع تحميل اخر غير الرابيدشير لان الرابط ما يشتغل عندي
> وشكرا لمجهودك الطيب


----------



## ANTER (24 يوليو 2010)

اين هىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## كونى عائشة (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يشفى صديقك


----------



## * AishA * (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور كثير استاذ عماد..

الله يشفي صاحبك وجميع مرضى المسلمين...
​


----------



## عماد الكبير (24 يوليو 2010)

* aisha * قال:


> مشكور كثير استاذ عماد..
> 
> الله يشفي صاحبك وجميع مرضى المسلمين...
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيكم ويسر لكم امرك وجعلكم من المؤمنات و الصالحات



اميرة87 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يشفى صديقك


----------



## omar-wetty (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على موضوعك أخي الكريم 
ولكن أريد كيفية التحميل من هذا الموقع بعد الضغط على الرابط
وشكرا


----------



## عماد الكبير (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا حبيبى وبارك الله فيك ومن حيث التحميل اضغطت على رابط الرابيدشير ثم اضغط على free user
ثم انتظر وقت الانتظار امامك ثم حمل او حمل وهو اسهللك من رابط الميديافاير هذا
http://www.mediafire.com/?nbvaty5hf330qlm


omar-wetty قال:


> شكرا على موضوعك أخي الكريم
> ولكن أريد كيفية التحميل من هذا الموقع بعد الضغط على الرابط
> وشكرا


----------



## عايد البدري (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخ عماد مرة اخرى 
الرابط الجديد يعمل بصورة جيدة


----------



## mina anwer (10 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## اسلام عبد الباسط (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لان كنت ببحث وانت وفرت عليا كثير من النعاء

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس الروافد (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكررااااا


----------



## المش مهندس عماد (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## adoration (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## kisho_esho (17 أغسطس 2010)

thx


----------



## abufaisal (17 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو من الله الشفاء لجميع مرضى المسلمين
و شكرا


----------



## Pumpush (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## رافات العياش (7 مارس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل
ارجو وضع روابط جديدة


----------

